# Name The Movie - Fantasy theme



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

The 4th round is the Fantasy round.  Post Fantasy movies from any era.

_Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm_

Round details:

Round start : 3rd November
Round end: 3rd December Judge: TrolleyDave

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the Judge or greyhound.

Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.
Remember to keep the scores updated.

Link to discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698

I thought I'd start with a nice easy one.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jumanji


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Jumanji



Correct!

*Scores*
*R4man18: 1*


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

I literally have 0 fantasy movies on my shelf its pretty much all scifi so im going to do really bad here lol.






ADDITION
Chief do cartoons count?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I literally have 0 fantasy movies on my shelf its pretty much all scifi so im going to do really bad here lol.



lol I know the feeling.  I've got a few Hong Kong fantasy movies which would probably be a bit too random to post and a few of the classics but it's mostly horror, comedy and martial arts movies on my shelves.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

i think the only fantasy movies I have even seen are the jim hension ones.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't say I'm that bad, I've seen plenty.  I just not big enough of a fan to buy most of them.  I won't suck at this round but I won't do well!


----------



## sfunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Gremlins 2: The New Batch.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

im a total scifi guy the only thing fantasy sorta that im really into is the Marvel universe in which case is really about FF and there spin off comics.

*Posts merged*



			
				sfunk said:
			
		

> Gremlins 2: The New Batch.


Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 1
sfunk:       1


----------



## sfunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Edit: Why am I so awful at using bbcode


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

post the image link then do the click behind the h and drag to the end and just click the image icon then post.

addition all this is a super easy one and sfunk you are supposed to send the previous guy (me since I posted the image you answered) what the title is. but dont bother I know this one.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> post the image link then do the click behind the h and drag to the end and just click the image icon then post.
> 
> addition all this is a super easy one and sfunk you are supposed to send the previous guy (me since I posted the image you answered) what the title is. but dont bother I know this one.



Super sorry about all that. I was hesitant to participate because I have a test today thus I wasn't able to fully read the rules before guessing. Glad everything worked out though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> ADDITION
> Chief do cartoons count?



Yeah why not, as long as it's feature length and not too obscure I can't see why they shouldn't.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 3, 2008)

_Big Fish_?


----------



## sfunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Big Fish_?
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

Neverending Story. 


ATREYU!!!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Neverending Story.
> 
> 
> ATREYU!!!


Correct!

Scores

*R4man18: 2*
sfunk: 1   
Szyslak: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 4, 2008)

The Nightmare before Christmas? (post a pic for me if I'm right XD)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> The Nightmare before Christmas? (post a pic for me if I'm right XD)



I'll let you off this once but even regular players have gotten grief for doing this, if you're going to guess make sure you have time to post a picture afterwards.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

He isnt right so dont worry 2 much.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 4, 2008)

return to oz


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> return to oz


Correct!  

Scores

R4man18: 2
sfunk: 1 
Szyslak: 1 
*tomqman: 1*

Don't forget to PM R4man18 with the answer to your movie.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like _Stardust_


----------



## tomqman (Nov 4, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Looks like _Stardust_


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 2
Szyslak: 2
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

Still not quite sure what qualifies as "Fantasy", but I think this fits the bill:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Conan The Barbarian?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 2
Szyslak: 2
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1 
TrollyDave1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Conan The Barbarian?


Yup.  Awesome movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

Time Bandits


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Time Bandits


Correct!

Scores

*R4man18: 3*
Szyslak: 2
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1 
TrollyDave: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Nov 4, 2008)

labyrinth


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> labyrinth


Hes Back!!!
Correct!

Scores
*The Worst:1
R4man18: 3*
Szyslak: 2
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1
TrollyDave: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

This is why we need a rule about what happens when you don't post a new movie.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> This is why we need a rule about what happens when you don't post a new movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't this rule cover this scenario? In which case it's fair game for anyone to post a screen. I agree that it should be more specific as to who has to post a movie. This assumes that I'm reading this all correctly.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

After 12 hours it is up to Trolly Dave to post an image. To keep the game going here is a new one.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 5, 2008)

The Dark Crystal.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The Dark Crystal.


Correct!

Scores
The Worst:1
R4man18: 3
Szyslak: 2
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1
TrollyDave: 1
*Tanas 1:*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers R4man, been kipping all day.

Are we going to implement the rule that if someone guesses and doesn't post a pic the point gets removed?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 5, 2008)

I've PMed The Worst the answer.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

Willow


----------



## Tanas (Nov 5, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 3
Szyslak: 3
sfunk: 1
tomqman: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas 1: 
The Worst:1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Are we going to implement the rule that if someone guesses and doesn't post a pic the point gets removed?I think we should.  Because of the PM rule, not posting an image just screws up the flow of the game.  Maybe with a point on the line, people will be more willing to make the effort.
> 
> If you take the point away, the previous poster should just put up a new image at that point.  Almost like a do-over.  That way the PM thing doesn't get messed up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Points dont really compel anyone to play so removing a point is a bit goofy.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

Golden compass!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Golden compass!


Sorry, no.  I like your enthusiasm though.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oo crap... Stardust?? I don't know if it's allowed to guess twice, but I'm a cheater


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Doomsday?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Doomsday is Scifi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Doomsday is Scifi



Good point.  Ignore my last post, I thought it was still the last round or something, honest I did.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dungeons and Dragons wrath of the dragon god?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

It's a pretty recent movie, decent DS game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

I've just been talking to Greyhound and this is what we've come up with for hit and run players.

If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over like Syzslak suggested.  The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again.  The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.

Sound fair enough?


----------



## tomqman (Nov 5, 2008)

eragon


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

NOT GONNA GUESS. 5 reasons extremely retarded aweful goofy okay film


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 5, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> eragon


Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 3
Szyslak: 3
*tomqman: 2*
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 1 
The Worst: 1


----------



## tomqman (Nov 5, 2008)

r4man18 i like eargon it was a good movie.







click here for old pic


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've just been talking to Greyhound and this is what we've come up with for hit and run players.
> 
> If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over like Syzslak suggested.  The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again.  The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.
> 
> Sound fair enough?


Sounds fair to me.  Should work as long as the round judge stays on top of the scores and warnings.

lol, I'm positive I'll be the first one to lose a point under the new rule.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Now the rule's been introduced it wouldn't surprise me if I was the first, it's the type of luck I have these days!


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

ok ive changed the picture to something easier (still the same movie)


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Spiderwick Chronicles

i knew the first pic. second pic took me a while to understand what it was.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Spiderwick Chronicles
> 
> i knew the first pic. second pic took me a while to understand what it was.


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores
R4man18: 4
Szyslak: 3
tomqman: 2
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 6, 2008)

_Bridge to Terabithia_


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

correct smile.gif

Scores
R4man18: 4
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 2
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

hook


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

correct smile.gif

Scores
R4man18: 4
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

correct. we need to stop playing while no1 else is online or us 3 are going to have hudge scores lol

Scores
R4man18: 5
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

after syslak or someone else guesses this movie we can hold off if you guys so choose. this is all I really have to do this morning besides play some away shuffle dungeon


----------



## Tanas (Nov 6, 2008)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks?


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

r4man18: well im off to work in a min any way

*Correct Tanas*
Scores
R4man18: 5
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
*Tanas: 2*
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bingo Bango

Scores
R4man18: 5
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
sfunk: 1
TrollyDave: 1
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1


----------



## Tanas (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason and the Argos Workers?


----------



## tomqman (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Jason and the Argos Workers?


i hope thats a joke lol if not i want the point
Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

lol Tanas will know I meant I meant Jason and The Argonauts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't really care who gets the point though, it just amused me to type it up!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

Hercules ... ??


----------



## imz (Nov 6, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

>



RUU-FI-OOOOOOO


----------



## Tanas (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason and the Argos Workers is Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 5
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Twilight Zone The Movie  

Ima go with this because the movie image looks like a JD movie.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Twilight Zone The Movie
> 
> Ima go with this because the movie image looks like a JD movie.


I thought the cinematography looked like A Clockwork Orange myself, but I definitely see where you're coming from.

No fucking clue what movie it is.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Never would have even thought of Kubrick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Hint : It's DeNiro in the still.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont see it but im sure when I do i will shit bricks.

IMDBd
Brazil


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Everybody knows Terry Gilliam but did anyone see him making a movie like that? Its so diff from the rest of his films.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Correct!

*Scores*
*R4man18: 6*
Szyslak: 4
tomqman: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Everybody knows Terry Gilliam but did anyone see him making a movie like that? Its so diff from the rest of his films.



I know what you mean, it's a pretty out there movie.  I really like it but don't watch it all that often cos it's such a mindfuck.  Beautiful visuals in it though.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hint : It's DeNiro in the still.








I guess I need to add Brazil to the "must see" list.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i know.

I havent even seen A Clockwork Orange. I was told if you read the book dont watch the movie so ive been sticking to that rule.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

That looks like Jeremy Irons in _Dungeons & Dragons_.


----------



## apu2009 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Eragon...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just about to start the book.  If you were a fan of the book you should still watch the movie, Toni says it's a really faithful adaptation.  The movie is stunning, one of Kubricks best.  Malcolm McDowell is fantastic in it as well, he went through hell making it.  Fucking awesome soundtrack as well.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 7, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As one thats seen the movie and not read the book, I highly recommend seeing it. As someone married to one that has read it and seen it, Wife® said the movie is still very good, just a lot has been left out... but its still an amazing watch.

So, i can't say from first hand, but being married into it, you can take my word for it!


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> That looks like Jeremy Irons in _Dungeons & Dragons_.


Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 6
*Szyslak: 5*
tomqman: 3
TrollyDave: 2
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

Rolling right along:


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

i know the movie so dont bother sending me the answer szyslak


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 7, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> i know the movie so dont bother sending me the answer szyslak


I figured you were a huge fan of the protagonist.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 7, 2008)

Legend


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 5*
tomqman: 4*
TrollyDave: 2
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## tomqman (Nov 7, 2008)

a nice easy one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Pans Labyrinth?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn.

*Posts merged*



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Pans Labyrinth?


Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 5
tomqman: 4
*TrollyDave:3*
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1

keep the game movin.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Another nice easy one.  Fuck, I'm surprised at how few fantasy movies I actually know.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know lol. im tapped out now im really just googleing shit to post. 

and Alicia Silverstone is kinda hot.


----------



## imz (Nov 7, 2008)

Chronicles of Narnia: the lion, the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## tomqman (Nov 7, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> Chronicles of Narnia: the lion, the witch and the wardrobe


Correct! send TrolleyDave the P.M with the anme of the movie(not me)

Scores
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 5
tomqman: 4
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1


----------



## imz (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

>



queen amidala in star wars yeaaaaahhhh


----------



## Man18 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fif Element.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Fif Element.


Fifth Element!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Fif Element.



Correct!

*Scores*
*R4man18: 7*
Szyslak: 5
tomqman: 4
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

took a nap. no work.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

_Krull_

Classic.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
R4man18: 7
*Szyslak: 6*
tomqman: 4
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone else remember the arcade version of the Krull video game?  Awesome.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 9, 2008)

night at the museum


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> night at the museum


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 6
*tomqman: 5*
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1


----------



## imz (Nov 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> took a nap. no work.



isn't that the same picture someone posted before and then someone said 'The Dark Crystal' and got it right?


----------



## tomqman (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

The Water Horse: Legend of Deep something like that


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted the dark crystal image so I doubt it.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> The Water Horse: Legend of Deep something like that


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 6
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
*darkrey:1*


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

pretty easy one 
i pm the answer to tomqman


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

TomQMan you are the judge you need to tell us if this is Neverending Story because that has already been done.


http://behrrake.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...arly-years1.jpg


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's Falcor from A Neverending Story, which I already posted.

DarkRey, pick another movie.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2008)

It could be another one of the movies. It looks like the first movie so we shall await Darkrey to post another pic.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> It could be another one of the movies. It looks like the first movie so we shall await Darkrey to post another pic.


yep it has been done so darkrey needs to choose another movie


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2008)

I've PMed DarkRey to let him know he needs to post a new pic.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've PMed DarkRey to let him know he needs to post a new pic.


lol. Me too.  Just a little while ago.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Apologies for the bombardment DarkRey.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sent him a pm yesterday lol hes going to hate us


----------



## Man18 (Nov 10, 2008)

He tried. For that he is keeping his point. Heres a Movie.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 10, 2008)

_Excalibur_.  Thanks for posting one R4man.  I agree DarkRey shouldn't lose a point or anything.  He did try.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Excalibur_.  Thanks for posting one R4man.  I agree DarkRey shouldn't lose a point or anything.  He did try.


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 7
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 1
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 10, 2008)

lol didnt know that.. just got back from my studies
sorry guys 
thx r4man for posting it


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> lol didnt know that.. just got back from my studies
> sorry guys
> thx r4man for posting itNo worries DarkRey.  There is a thread search feature at the bottom right of the page (magnifying glass thing) if you need it next time.  And TrolleyDave is keeping track of the movies already posted in the first post of this thread for reference.
> 
> Next up:


----------



## oliebol (Nov 10, 2008)

Peter Pan??? Dude I have no idea, it's a bit creepy that you guys know all the answers xD


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 10, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Peter Pan??? Dude I have no idea, it's a bit creepy that you guys know all the answers xD


Nope.  And I don't think it's creepy really.  Most of us have just been around for a while and seen lots of movies.

You should have seen TheBobEvil in the original thread.  He had seen every movie ever made, and answered within a couple minutes of a movie being posted.  Apparently he really was creepy though, so maybe that's a bad example.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hint: It's from this decade.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im shocked as hell no one has guessed yet. Fairly new movie. Monica Bellucci is fine as hell btw


----------



## tomqman (Nov 10, 2008)

just a quick guess: Shoot 'Em Up


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)

The Brothers Grimm?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 11, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> The Brothers Grimm?


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 7
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)

Edit: Sorry about the cock up.

This one should be easy enough:






Might I suggest adding the list of done movies onto the end of our posts when updating the scores? That way people wouldn't have to go back to the first page in order to check. Hiding them in a spoiler tag or codebox would prevent excess space from being taken up too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2008)

Groundhog day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Might I suggest adding the list of done movies onto the end of our posts when updating the scores? That way people wouldn't have to go back to the first page in order to check. Hiding them in a spoiler tag or codebox would prevent excess space from being taken up too.



That's a great idea if everyone else doesn't mind?  Here's the list.



Spoiler



_Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm_


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2008)

Given that I found the exact image here http://www.thefilmjournal.com/images/GroundhogDay.jpg and sleep seems to be coming on I am going to take the liberty of going.
Perhaps a bit more difficult than some of the previous posts but it is the main character with something identifiable.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)

He already knows but... CORRECT!!


Scores

R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 7
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler



Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day


----------



## Man18 (Nov 11, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Given that I found the exact image here http://www.thefilmjournal.com/images/GroundhogDay.jpg and sleep seems to be coming on I am going to take the liberty of going.
> Perhaps a bit more difficult than some of the previous posts but it is the main character with something identifiable.


Seems 2 hard. Can you post another pic?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sure, I was an hour or two from posting clues. I really should find a better source though.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

Aargh.  I know I've seen this one.  

Is that _The Sword and the Sorcerer_?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2008)

Indeed it is.
The Sword and Sorcerer:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084749/

Harks back to the Errol Flynn films a bit more than I would like but for it is a close second to Conan The Barbarian and certainly one of the best cash in films that that series spawned.

Scores

Szyslak: 8
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave:3
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler



Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember liking that movie, but I'm pretty sure I've only seen a heavily edited version.  I'll have to hunt for the original.

And here, somebody had to do it:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Clash Of The Titans?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Clash Of The Titans?


That's the one.  Bubo rules.

Scores

Szyslak: 8
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
*TrollyDave: 4*
Tanas: 2
sfunk: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted




Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

Loved that movie!  Haven't seen it in years, might have to hunt a copy down for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

I think you mixed up your image files and posted a self-portrait by accident TrolleyDave.  Nice headband btw.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Conan the Barbarian? I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Conan the Barbarian? I'm probably wrong.


Not Conan.  Sorry.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)

The Beastmaster


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 11, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> The Beastmaster


Correct!

Scores

Szyslak: 8
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
TrollyDave: 4
*sfunk: 3*
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted




Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2008)

the green mile


----------



## sfunk (Nov 11, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> the green mile



Correct! I only know really famous/easy movies to guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Scores

Szyslak: 8
R4man18: 7
*tomqman: 6*
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted




Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile


----------



## tomqman (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hellboy 2. Is it out on dvd already? if not its not allowed to be posted.


----------



## sfunk (Nov 12, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Hellboy 2. Is it out on dvd already? if not its not allowed to be posted.




Correct! I'm not sure if you really care about the point or not as the legality of the picture is being questioned but I'm giving it to you anyway.

Scores

Szyslak: 8
*R4man18: 8*
tomqman: 6
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted




Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2


----------



## Man18 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmmm.  Looks like Jane Fonda in _Barbarella_.



			
				R4man18 said:
			
		

> Hellboy 2. Is it out on dvd already? if not its not allowed to be posted.


It came out yesterday, actually.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  Looks like Jane Fonda in _Barbarella_.


Scores

Szyslak: 9
*R4man18: 8*
tomqman: 6
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
imz: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted




Movies posted so far
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## imz (Nov 12, 2008)

Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz?


Correct!

Scores

Szyslak: 9
R4man18: 8
tomqman: 6
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
*imz: 2*
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz


----------



## imz (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 12, 2008)

men in black


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> men in black


Correct-a-mundo.

Scores

Szyslak: 9
R4man18: 8
*tomqman: 7*
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black


----------



## tomqman (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 13, 2008)

_Song of the South_


----------



## imz (Nov 13, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Song of the South_



Correct!

Scores
*
Szyslak: 10*
R4man18: 8
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2008)

Spoiler



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South


----------



## Man18 (Nov 13, 2008)

speaking of movies p1ngy hooked me up so im gonna watch ACWO 2night.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> speaking of movies p1ngy hooked me up so im gonna watch ACWO 2night.



lol Just sent you a PM. After reading about half the book now I'd say the film compares really well to the book.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 14, 2008)

The Indian in the Cupboard

i remember that movie.

Gonna go ahead and do it.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Indian in the Cupboard


That's right!

Scores

Szyslak: 10
*R4man18: 9*
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Heavy Metal?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Heavy Metal?


Szyslak: 10
*R4man18: 9*
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 5
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 17, 2008)

I believe that's Jack Palance in the classic _Hawk the Slayer_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

You are correct, the Cardiacs are a fantastic band.  Oh yeah, and the guess was right too!

Apologies for taking so long to reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
*Szyslak: 11*
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 5
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
FAST6191: 1



Spoiler



Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You are correct, the Cardiacs are a fantastic band.  Oh yeah, and the guess was right too!
> 
> Apologies for taking so long to reply!
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> And I do like the Cardiacs.  That other thread is an embedded gold mine.



You absolute star! I'll probably add some more when I find them.  I've got the Seaside Treats video sat here so I might convert some of the videos and pop em on youtube later.  They're literally my favourite band of all time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ladyhawke?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

vvvvv What he said! lol


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 17, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Ladyhawke?


Correct!  Fine flick.

Scores
Szyslak: 11
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 5
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
*FAST6191: 2*
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2008)

Going for a simpler one this time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

One of my favourite movies of all time, Army Of Darkness - and if I'm remembering right that's the non-directors version ending.  Shops smart, shop s-mart.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2008)

Correct.

Scores
Szyslak: 11
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 7
*TrollyDave: 6*
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Another easy one.  I know very few fantasy movies, sorry folks.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 17, 2008)

FAST, I think you still need to give TrolleyDave a point.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, I hit reply on the wrong window.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

lmao I never even noticed that!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Another easy one.  I know very few fantasy movies, sorry folks.


I'm pretty sure that's _Highlander_.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's _Highlander_.



And I'm absolutely certain that you are correct!  Such an awesome movie.

*Scores*
*Szyslak: 12*
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 7
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 18, 2008)

[EDIT] Bah, screwed up my image files.  Will fix tomorrow...


----------



## tomqman (Nov 18, 2008)

edward scissorhands


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> edward scissorhands



You are correct sir.

*Scores*
Szyslak: 12
R4man18: 9
*tomqman: 8*
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
imz: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands


----------



## tomqman (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## imz (Nov 19, 2008)

A series of unfortunate events


----------



## tomqman (Nov 19, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> A series of unfortunate events


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*
Szyslak: 12
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
*imz: 3*
Tanas: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events


----------



## imz (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Nov 20, 2008)

I think that's the guy at the gate of Mordor right before he lost his head in Lord of the Rings: Return of the King.  I think.


----------



## seja-8 (Nov 20, 2008)

lord of the rings: the two towers


----------



## tomqman (Nov 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I think that's the guy at the gate of Mordor right before he lost his head in Lord of the Rings: Return of the King.  I think.


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Scores*
*Szyslak: 13*
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
Tanas: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 21, 2008)

Brain hurts tonight.  You know that liquid suspension inside the membrane that keeps your brain from bouncing around?  I think mine's all dried up.  I know there's a term for it.... Damn, what's that word..  Oh yeah, "alcohol".  

An easy one:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 21, 2008)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 21, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Princess Bride


Correct!  Well done good fox, and welcome to the game.

Scores

Szyslak: 13
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
Tanas: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 21, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Correct!  Well done _good fox_, and welcome to the game.



*cunning grin* Yeah, I saw you call me a wolf. *ROFL*
And I'm always in the game....I just get here late, or when someone posts a movie I can't recognize.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 21, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Yeah, sorry about that.  My latin is a little rusty, and my social lubricant had below average viscosity last night.  The drinks, they were a-flowing.      

Don't forget to PM me the answer so I can monitor guesses in your absence.


----------



## seja-8 (Nov 21, 2008)

what dreams may come


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2008)

Given the image can be found here ( http://www.hellhappens.com/description-of-hell.htm , warning it is a less than savoury site) and wanting to keep the game going, correct.
Remember to PM Vulpes Abnocto with the answer.

Scores

Szyslak: 13
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
Tanas: 2
FAST6191: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*seja-8: 1*



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 21, 2008)

seja-8 and FAST6191 are indeed correct.

My apologies Szyslak. I was not aware of the current protocol.
*raises his glass to you* 
Won't happen again.

So, whatcha got for us seja-8?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 23, 2008)

May need to invoke the hit & run rule.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 23, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> May need to invoke the hit & run rule.


yep


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2008)

I've PMed Vulpes to ask him to take his turn again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2008)

Alright, lets get the game moving again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hancock?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Hancock?



Indeed it is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2008)

Two images as I could not find much in the way of iconic shots









Also (I forget, now the "hit & run rule" was invoked does seja-8 lose a point?).
Scores

Szyslak: 13
R4man18: 9
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
*FAST6191: 3*
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
seja-8: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock


----------



## imz (Nov 23, 2008)

what's the hit & run rule?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 23, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Also (I forget, now the "hit & run rule" was invoked does seja-8 lose a point?).
> 
> The first time someone does it they get to keep that point, any time after that the point get's lost.
> 
> QUOTE(imz @ Nov 23 2008, 05:21 PM) what's the hit & run rule?



If a player posts a correct answer but doesn't come back for their turn within 12 hours then they lose that turn.  If they've done it more than once they lose the point as well.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 23, 2008)

lord of the rings: the fellowship of the ring?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2008)

No, sorry.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 24, 2008)

any chance that we can have a hint


----------



## Man18 (Nov 24, 2008)

Beowulf and Grendal?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2008)

R4man18 got it. Probably the best adaptation of the beowulf epic I have seen although I do recall a really good cartoon version once (13th Warrior was also pretty good if you count it as an adaptation). Only bad thing is they added in a few swears which works (in the same way a show like deadwood does) but feels odd somehow.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0402057/

Also added IMDB links for every film posted thus far. I was not sure which version of Wizard of Oz though so I added the "usual" 1939 version.

Scores

Szyslak: 13
*R4man18: 10*
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
seja-8: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 24, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Also added IMDB links for every film posted thus far.


Damn FAST, nice job.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry about that been working all day.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 25, 2008)

Beowulf


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Scores

Szyslak: 14
*R4man18: 10*
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 6
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
seja-8: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont know what that is but it looks like a weird ass movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Mary Poppins?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep
Scores

Szyslak: 14
R4man18: 10
tomqman: 8
*TrollyDave: 7*
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
seja-8: 1


Fuck it cant get the tag to work.
Mary Poppins


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2008)

It's no worries, I'll update the list after someone guesses this one and see if I have any more luck than you!


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

With a capitol P O S H posh


Jumping the gun






You know you are right go ahead bed time everyone.


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2008)

nim's island

proofs (http://msnbcmedia2.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photo_StoryLevel/080402/080402-Nims_Island-vmed-437p.widec.jpg)

i already pmed r4man the answer:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2008)

mercluke: I'm fairly certain Bedknobs and Broomsticks has been done already.


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2008)

dammit!
do i put another one or is it your turn?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2008)

It's all you, mate. 


....but you can always toss me a softball, I'm really behind.


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2008)

this one should be easy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2008)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within.

Fuckin' LOVE that movie.


----------



## redact (Nov 25, 2008)

yep:

Scores

Szyslak: 14
R4man18: 11
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Final Fantasy: Spirits Within
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chiity Bang Bang
Beowulf
Nim's Island
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2008)

This is an indie film, so a hint is in order.

Yes, this is a main character in this movie, but I'm not sure if he's in the _sequels_.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

CUBE. SEEN IT and Hypercube. favorite movies ever.


Wait is this the handicapped guy or the guy that gets cubed (Pun Intended) in the start?


AND this is more of a sci fi movie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought it would qualify more as a horror movie, but it we were to categorize all the movies so strictly, the round would already be over.

You are quite correct, this is "Cube".

And no, this is the guy that gets out......I think.....it's been a while since I saw it.

EDIT: On second thought, you may be right.....but anyway, you got the point.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

UPdated scores.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

yep:

Scores

Szyslak: 14
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Final Fantasy: Spirits Within
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chiity Bang Bang
Beowulf
Nim's Island
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Marry Poppins
Nims Island
Final Fantasy
Cube


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, game always seems to move rapidly when I am asleep and I can see the film posted but the name escapes me.

Also cleaned up film list.


Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 25, 2008)

Brigitte Nielson was so damn hot.

_Red Sonja_


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

Scorpion king or something?


----------



## seja-8 (Nov 25, 2008)

the beastmaster


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Brigitte Nielson was so damn hot.
> 
> _Red Sonja_


Time didnt do her justice. 

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja


----------



## Man18 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to say War of the Worlds 2005 version.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to say CB isnt in WotW 05 edition.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 26, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I want to say War of the Worlds 2005 version.


Nope.  That's not the couch jumping whacko you might think it is.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 26, 2008)

National Treasure???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dude this is to hard for me...


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 26, 2008)

The Prestige ?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 26, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The Prestige ?


Correct!  Welcome to the scoreboard!

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
FAST6191: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
*B-Blue : 1*

Don't forget to PM me the answer to the movie you post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 26, 2008)

BLAIR WITCH PROJECT 

OM NOM NOM


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 27, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> BLAIR WITCH PROJECT
> 
> OM NOM NOM


Thanks for confirming your mental deficiencies.  There was still one doubter.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 27, 2008)

Been 12 hours so im jsut gonna post a new movie


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

Witches of Eastwick?


----------



## Man18 (Nov 27, 2008)

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
*FAST6191: 4*
sfunk: 3
imz: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1

Don't forget to PM me the answer to the movie you post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

Perhaps this is stretching the rules a bit but I will stand by it. Known by many different names and consequently I will accept any of them. If you could give an imdb link to the film you think it is that would great.

Sorry about the aspect ratio, it was a quick and dirty fix from one made with the inbuilt MPC screenshot maker. Were it not 4:30am I might try harder:





I am away tomorrow so as not to rest it all with R4man18 here is a password protected zip file, enter the basic imdb link (http:// included, ex http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094332/ ) for you to test your answers on:
http://www.4shared.com/file/73324746/91a151dc/_2__ntm.html


AES-256 made with 7zip in the case you use odd zip extraction.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 27, 2008)

chronicles of narnia prince caspian


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

No, sorry.

Clue as it has been over 12 hours now.

The film is based on the Icelandic Volsunga Saga and the source thereof known as Nibelungenlied.


----------



## imz (Nov 27, 2008)

Ring of the Nibelungs ?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387541/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> Ring of the Nibelungs ?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387541/



Even if it's not that I'm gonna have to check it out!  It sounds really good and has alot of great actors in it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

imz got it.
Other common names as you can see from the link include Curse of the Ring, Sword of Xanten and Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King (and those are just the English speaking countries names).

Anyhow it is pretty good (far from the disappointment I usually get when I hunt down a fantasy film I have yet to see)
I said bending the rules as I am told it was a TV miniseries of sorts, I saw it as a long film though in what appeared to be a standard DVD.

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
*imz: 4*
FAST6191: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King


----------



## imz (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Nov 28, 2008)

big


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2008)

greyhound got it. Welcome to this round by the way.

Remember to PM imz the answer to the next one.

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman: 8
TrollyDave: 7
imz: 4
FAST6191: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
*greyhound : 1*



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big


----------



## greyhound (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 29, 2008)

Michael


----------



## greyhound (Nov 29, 2008)

correct

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
*tomqman: 9*
TrollyDave: 7
imz: 4
FAST6191: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael


----------



## tomqman (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dogma


----------



## Man18 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2008)

Unbreakable

Also
Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
*tomqman: 9*
TrollyDave: 7
imz: 4
FAST6191: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma


----------



## tomqman (Nov 29, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Unbreakable


Correct!

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 12
tomqman:9
TrollyDave: 7
*FAST6191: 5*
imz: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am going to start running out of films soon.


----------



## imz (Nov 29, 2008)

Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> Dungeons and Dragons?



Not quite. It was also about the 20th film in the game thus far.

edit: my bad R4man18.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 29, 2008)

Got Dogma correct.
Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 13
tomqman:9
TrollyDave: 7
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable


----------



## imz (Nov 30, 2008)

a clue?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow I meant to give a clue earlier (I kind of did already, key part was "not quite").

The screen is from the sequel to a film that was much hyped but poorly received.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will find another one.

It was 
"Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0406728/

About 50 times better than the first film in my opinion, nothing especially noteworthy but if you want a fantasy film you could do far worse.

Scores

Szyslak: 15
R4man18: 13
tomqman:9
TrollyDave: 7
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God



New film


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty sure that's from _The 13th Warrior_.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2008)

You got it Szyslak.
13th Warrior, for some reason it never did that well but I thought it was pretty good.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120657/

Scores

*Szyslak: 16*
R4man18: 13
tomqman:9
TrollyDave: 7
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God
The 13th Warrior


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 2, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 13th Warrior, for some reason it never did that well but I thought it was pretty good.I agree FAST.  I remember enjoying it for what it was.  Not a classic, but entertaining.
> 
> Next up, one of my old favorites:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 2, 2008)

One I actually know again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that the very awesome Michael Wincott in The Crow?


----------



## tomqman (Dec 2, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One I actually know again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i stared at this picture for 20 mins and i cant belive it was so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn i think i need to watch the crow again its been tooo long


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen it a few times, it's one of my faves.  Great dialog, great cast, great sets and great action.  The extended shoot-out sequence on the DVD is pretty good if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 3, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One I actually know again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is.  Great performance from him.

Scores

Szyslak: 16
R4man18: 13
tomqman:9
*TrollyDave: 8*
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God
The 13th Warrior
The Crow


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen?



Correct! It got a slating from reviewers but I really enjoyed it.

Scores

Szyslak: 16
R4man18: 13
tomqman:9
TrollyDave: 8
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God
The 13th Warrior
The Crow
The Adventures Of Baron Munchausen


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

@TrolleyDave: I caught The Adventures of Baron Munchausen late one night on TV. I thought it was a very fun movie.

Okay, we're coming down to the wire so we've got to speed it up.
(so I can try to catch up!)
If one of our ranks doesn't get this one in 45 minutes, I will be highly disappointed in our group.











And you'll get a gold star sticker if you can name the class of ship pictured here.
EDIT: Silver star to anyone who names the secret weapon built into the ship.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 3, 2008)

spaceballs?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> spaceballs?



Negative.

And you call yourself a gamer?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Last Starfighter is more of a sci fi movie.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Last Starfighter is more of a sci fi movie.




Perhaps, but is there ANY better movie for a gaming website?

You are correct.



Surprised you didn't go for the extra points. I'm pretty sure you'd get both.
(Ship class: GunStar, Secret weapon: Death Blossom)


*glances at the pic you posted* Dammit you Would post one I know.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

the xtra points didnt matter because anyone can simply google it where as I would need to check out muh collection.


ADDITION gonna go have a ciggy so if anyone answers ill be back in a second.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

>


ghost rider (too easy)


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

Correct! It got a slating from reviewers but I really enjoyed it.

Scores

Szyslak: 16
R4man18: 14
tomqman:10
TrollyDave: 8
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God
The 13th Warrior
The Crow
The Adventures Of Baron Munchausen
The Last Starfighter
Ghost Rider
Pirates
Pirates II: Stagnetti's Revenge


----------



## tomqman (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks like _Lara Craft: Tomb Raider_, but isn't that a behind the scenes shot with the crew in it?


----------



## tomqman (Dec 3, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> That looks like _Lara Craft: Tomb Raider_, but isn't that a behind the scenes shot with the crew in it?


correct and no that is not the cam crew it is a clip from the movie


Scores

Szyslak: 17
R4man18: 14
tomqman:10
TrollyDave: 8
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Movies posted so far this round
Jumanjii
Gremlins 2:The New Batch
Big Fish
Neverending Story
Return to Oz
Stardust
Conan The Barbarian
Time Bandits
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Eragon
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Bridge to Terabithia
Hook
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Jason and The Argonauts
Brazil
Dungeons and Dragons
Legend
Pans Labyrinth
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Fifth Element
Krull
Night at the Museum
The Water Horse: Legend of Deep
The Brothers Grimm
Groundhog Day
The Sword and Sorcerer
Clash of the Titans
The Beastmaster
The Green Mile
Hellboy 2
Barbarella
Wizard of Oz
Men In Black
Song of the South
The Indian in the Cupboard
Heavy Metal
Hawk The Slayer
Ladyhawke
Army Of Darkness
Highlander
Edward Scissorhands
A series of unfortunate events
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
The Princess Bride
What Dreams May Come
Hancock
Beowulf & Grendel
Beowulf
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
Nim's Island
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Cube
Red Sonja
The Prestige
The Witches of Eastwick
Ring of the Nibelungs/Curse of the Ring/Sword of Xanten/ Dark Kingdom: The Dragon King
Big
Michael
Dogma
Unbreakable
Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God
The 13th Warrior
The Crow
The Adventures Of Baron Munchausen
The Last Starfighter
Ghost Rider
Pirates
Pirates II: Stagnetti's Revenge
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

My mistake tomqman, something about that guy in the shorts just made me think it was a crew shot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up:


----------



## tomqman (Dec 4, 2008)

Szyslak you didnt need to pm me the name of this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its one of my fav movies lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Van Helsing








(Trying to squeak out one more point before the round is closed)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

Rounds up folks, sorry!  Nice win Syzslak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't stand a chance that round.  Next rounds theme is up to you mate, just PM Greyhound when you're ready to start it up.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa.

Jingle Bells happy holidays errybody

and the porn imdb links I put in are in there still.


----------



## imz (Dec 4, 2008)

YAY 6th Place!


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> YAY 6th Place!


Tied for 6th imz.  I still need to give Vulpes that last point.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Final Scores

Szyslak: 17
R4man18: 14
tomqman:10
TrollyDave: 8
FAST6191: 5
imz: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
sfunk: 3
Tanas: 2
The Worst: 1
darkrey:1
seja-8: 1
mercluke: 1
B-Blue : 1
greyhound : 1

Everybody check the discussion thread and suggest some themes for the next round:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2008)

W00T! \o/ 
Lucky number 7.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice one Vulpes, you joined near the end of the game as well.  I get the feeling if you'd have joined a week or two earlier you would have beaten me!


----------

